# Paula Lambert - Suche Pics und/oder Video



## Mickey Rourke (6 Nov. 2011)

N'abend Leute, 

wie der Threadtitel schon verrät suche ich Bilder und/oder Videos mit der leckeren _Paula Lambert_. 

Am meisten Interessiert wäre ich hier an ihrem Auftritt aus der Markus Lanz Show. Sie sah dort einfach nur herrlich aus. 

Hätte da vielleicht jemand welche parat und wäre bereit diese mit mir und celebboard.net zu teilen? Wäre echt super. 

Gruß,

_Mickey Rourke_


----------



## Padderson (6 Nov. 2011)

kannte Paula bis dato gar nicht. Hab ein bißchen gegoggelt und nicht allzuviel Pics entdeckt. Ihre Kolumne scheint mir recht witzig, werde also zukünftig auf den Namen achten. 
Gute Anregung:thumbup:


----------



## Mickey Rourke (6 Nov. 2011)

Danke! 

Allerdings, im Netz findet man kaum Bilder von ihr und ja, ihre Kolumne ist ganz witzig geschrieben.


----------



## steven-porn (6 Nov. 2011)

Das ist alles was ich von Ihr habe.

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...d-wallpaper/268598-paula-lambert-13-caps.html

Vielleicht gefällts dir ja.


----------



## Mickey Rourke (6 Nov. 2011)

steven-porn schrieb:


> Das ist alles was ich von Ihr habe.
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...d-wallpaper/268598-paula-lambert-13-caps.html
> 
> Vielleicht gefällts dir ja.



_steven-porn_, du bist der beste! Genau danach habe ich gesucht, großen Dank für die Bilder! :thumbup::WOW:


----------

